# Chiedere vs domandare



## Kaia

Ciao! Ho letto una risposta in un altro thread e ho visto che la persona voleva sapere come dire "to ask (a question)".  Perché alcune hanno detto "chiedere"?  Non sarebbe piu corretto usare "domandare" per "fare una domanda"?
Qual sarebbe la differenza tra entrambe verbi?
Grazie.


----------



## winnie

secondo me esiste una sottile differenza tra 'domandare' e 'chiedere' anche se in molti contesti i due verbi sono equivalenti:

domandare per sapere = domandare (posso domandarle quanti anni ha?)
domandare per ottenere = chiedere (ti chiedo scusa)


----------



## carrickp

I've always mentally translated "chiedere" as "beg" (as in "i beg your pardon").


----------



## Willi

winnie said:
			
		

> secondo me esiste una sottile differenza tra 'domandare' e 'chiedere' anche se in molti contesti i due verbi sono equivalenti:
> 
> domandare per sapere = domandare (posso domandarle quanti anni ha?)
> domandare per ottenere = chiedere (ti chiedo scusa)


 
Personalmente non vedo differenza in queste frasi, io dico indifferentemente "posso chiederle/domandarle quanti anni ha?" e "ti chiedo/domando scusa". Forse "domandare" è più educato (boh?!)


----------



## winnie

Willi said:
			
		

> Personalmente non vedo differenza in queste frasi, io dico indifferentemente "posso chiederle/domandarle quanti anni ha?" e "ti chiedo/domando scusa". Forse "domandare" è più educato (boh?!)


 
la differenza è talmente sottile che nel linguaggio comune si è praticamente persa ed è quindi lecito interscambiare i due verbi; in effetti nel mio primo intervento avevo sottolineato che questi sono praticamente sinonimi.


----------



## winnie

carrickp said:
			
		

> I've always mentally translated "chiedere" as "beg" (as in "i beg your pardon").


 
or 'the beggar begs some food' = il mendicante chiede del cibo

as i said in Italian (in the previous posts) the difference between 'domandare' e 'chiedere' is very faint and one can use both almost without distinction


----------



## Kaia

winnie said:
			
		

> domandare per sapere = domandare (posso domandarle quanti anni ha?)


 
Winnie sai che a volte mi hanno domandato "posso chiederti quanti anni hai?" (ovviamente non ho risposto)


----------



## Willi

Kaia said:
			
		

> Winnie sai che a volte mi hanno domandato "posso chiederti quanti hanni hai?" (ovviamente non ho risposto)


 
Avresti anche potuto rispondere "Posso chiederti di farti gli affari tuoi?"


----------



## winnie

Kaia said:
			
		

> Winnie sai che a volte mi hanno domandato "posso chiederti quanti hanni hai?" (ovviamente non ho risposto)


 
sì, come diceva Willi, si utilizza anche questa forma (forse nel linguaggio parlato si usa più di quanto si usi 'domandarti quanti anni hai')

riferendomi al mio primo intervento direi che in questo caso chi ha posto la domanda sperava/era convinto di ricevere (ottenere) una risposta...


----------



## winnie

Willi said:
			
		

> Avresti anche potuto rispondere "Posso chiederti di farti gli affari tuoi?"


 
bella              .


----------



## moodywop

Che ne dite di questi esempi? Io qui non userei "domandare":

Quanto chiedono per quella casa?

Tutti chiedono che Fazio si dimetta


----------



## Kaia

moodywop said:
			
		

> Che ne dite di questi esempi? Io qui non userei "domandare":
> 
> Quanto chiedono per quella casa?
> 
> Tutti chiedono che Fazio si dimetta


 
Ovviamente neanche io userei "domandare" perche quello che tu vuoi e un "fatto" (fare una cosa > che "Fazio si dimentta" e "che loro pagheno soldi per la casa")


----------



## Willi

moodywop said:
			
		

> Che ne dite di questi esempi? Io qui non userei "domandare":
> 
> Quanto chiedono per quella casa?
> 
> Tutti chiedono che Fazio si dimetta


 

In effetti nella seconda frase "chiedere" è più forte di "domandare", è quasi "tutti vogliono che Fazio si dimetta". 
Mi viene anche in mente che la prima frase si può anche dire così 

Quanto vogliono per quella casa?


----------



## winnie

moodywop said:
			
		

> Che ne dite di questi esempi? Io qui non userei "domandare":
> 
> Quanto chiedono per quella casa?
> 
> Tutti chiedono che Fazio si dimetta


 
perfettamente d'accordo!

entrambe le frasi sottintendo " il domandare per ottenere "

i tuoi 2 esempi possono essere così riformulati:

_Quanto chiedono per quella casa?_ =
quanto vogliono realizzare per quella casa?
quanto vogliono ottenere per quella casa?
_Tutti chiedono che Fazio si dimetta_ =
tutti vogliono che Fazio si dimetta
tutti pretendono che Fazio si dimetta


----------



## Marco da Roma

Io credo che possano essere usati indifferentemente, io uso domandare quando voglio essere un po' + formale.

Sicuramente non si una "domandare" quando non si vuole ottenere una risposta, ma qualcosa di materiale.

ho chiesto dei soldi in banca
ho chiesto aiuto
ho chiesto una sigaretta
ho chiesto da accendere


----------



## Juri

Se poi ambisci ad un impiego, non fai una richiesta, ma una domanda.


----------



## andyjay

Ciao,

Mi piacerebbe sapere qual'e' esatamente la differenza tra "chiedere" e "domandare"?

Si puo' dire in italiano "Posso domandarla qualcosa?" col senso di "Can I ask you a question?" oppure e' meglio dire " Posso chiederla qualcosa?"

E si utilizza veramente in italiano il verbe "domandare" cosi'?

Grazie mille


----------



## MünchnerFax

No big difference (and at any rate, no longer regarded), as you can read in this old thread. 
I think _chiedere_ is a tiny bit more common.


andyjay said:


> "Posso domandar*Le* qualcosa?"
> "Posso chieder*Le* qualcosa?"


----------



## Azazel81

andyjay said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere qual'e' esatamente la differenza tra "chiedere" e "domandare"?
> 
> Si puo' dire in italiano "Posso domandarlae qualcosa?" col senso di "Can I ask you a question?" oppure e' meglio dire " Posso chiederlae qualcosa?"
> 
> E si utilizza veramente in italiano il verbe "domandare" cosi'?
> 
> Grazie mille


 
Ciao,

visti in questo contesto direi che domandare e chiedere sono sinonimi. Semplicemente "chiedere" è un po' meno formale (almeno secondo me) rispetto a "domandare".

Però ti assicuro che puoi benissimo utilizzare entrambe le formule che hai scritto tu.. Non cambia nulla. 

Ah, una cosa: secondo me è meglio se dici "posso domandarle una cosa?" o "posso chiederle una cosa?". Generalmente nelle domande così dirette (in questo caso) non usiamo "qualcosa" ma "una cosa".

EDIT: scusate.. ho postato mentre veniva spostato il thread... non avevo visto quello precedente.


----------



## andyjay

grazie mille delle vostre risposte


----------



## pandinorombante

Come più volte sottolineato nel vecchio thread, la differenza tra "domandare" e "chiedere" è molto sottile, però in alcuni casi c'è.. secondo me, però, non si tratta di formalità o meno (chiedere non mi sembra meno formale), bensì si tratta della differenza che in lingue come spagnolo o russo esiste esplicitamente tra "chiedere per sapere" e "chiedere per ottenere".. se si tratta di informazioni, secondo me è abbastanza indifferente usare "chiedere" o "sapere", se però si tratta di cose materiali allora "domandare" non va bene, va bene solamente "chiedere" (e gli esempi del vecchio thread lo confermano).

Ovviamente questa è solo la mia opinione, i miei 2 cents..  Spero che contribuisca a iniziare una discussione interessante in questo thread!


----------



## TimLA

pandinorombante said:


> Ovviamente questa è solo la mia opinione, i miei 2 cents.. Spero che contribuisca a iniziare una discussione interessante in questo thread!


 
Ok, continuiamo....

Mi hanno detto che:

Mi domando se X
Mi chiedo se X

Sono qualsi uguale.
In questo contesto "mi domando" è un po' più formale?


----------



## pandinorombante

Secondo me no... come ho detto nel mio thread precedente, "chiedere" e "domandare" non hanno differenze in termini di formalità, ma di significato tra "chiedere/domandare per sapere" e "chiedere per ottenere" (esempio: "chiedere un favore", non "domandare un favore")...

Tim, aspettiamo fiduciosi altre opinioni


----------



## slsande

Vorrei fare una domanda.

Sto studiando il uso degli infiniti in italiano. Como tradurresti "chiedere a andare" o un altro verbo in inglese? 

Per esempio - "Vorrei chiedere di andarle nel parco stasera."
Insegnerebbe questo "I would like to ask her to walk in the park this evening?" in inglese?

O questo esempio. . .

Ti chiedo di cenare con la mia famiglia domani sera. - "I ask (am asking) you to dine with my family tomorrow evening." *

* So che sia un po formale, ma uso solamente per un esempio.

Mi scusate si il mio italiano è male. Sto studiando solamente circa un anno.    

Sono confuso.   

Grazie!

Shane.


----------



## giacinta

Hi,

1.I think the use of "invitare" solves a lot of your problems.
Vorrei invitarla ad accompagnarmi nel parco sta sera.
Ti invito a cenare da noi domani sera.

2.I would use chiedere rather than domandare which seems to form part of the question you headed the post with.

Good luck with your Italian!


----------



## Blackman

They're basically the same, a slight difference mostly due to personal taste. I'd say _domandare_ is directly related with _fare una domanda_, _to ask a question,_ while _chiedere _is closer to _to ask for something, _as pandinorombante states in a previous post_._

In your context I'd use _chiedere._


_Vorrei chiederle di accompagnarmi al parco questa sera/stasera._


----------



## slsande

I may have covered my actual question up in too many examples. What I wanted to know is how one would translate the phrase, "chiedere di andare". I was more interested in the use of "di" + the infinitive.  

My reasoning for this is that I ran into a couple of verbs that seemed a bit odd to use with "di" or "a" and an infinitive.

For example:

_correre di_ + infinitive. It was simply translated as "to run". If I were to put this phrase in a sentence, I might look something like - 

"Non e permesso correre di giocare qui."

My question about that sentence is how would it be translated? Is this even a correct usage? If not, what would be a good example of using _correre di_ + infinitive and how would that be translated?

Sorry if this is confusing.

Mille grazie!

Shane.


----------



## Blackman

slsande said:


> I may have covered my actual question up in too many examples. What I wanted to know is how one would translate the phrase, "chiedere di andare". I was more interested in the use of "di" + the infinitive.
> 
> My reasoning for this is that I ran into a couple of verbs that seemed a bit odd to use with "di" or "a" and an infinitive.
> 
> For example:
> 
> _correre di_ + infinitive. It was simply translated as "to run". If I were to put this phrase in a sentence, I might look something like -
> 
> "Non e permesso correre di giocare qui."
> 
> My question about that sentence is how would it be translated? Is this even a correct usage? If not, what would be a good example of using _correre di_ + infinitive and how would that be translated?
> 
> Sorry if this is confusing.
> 
> Mille grazie!
> 
> Shane.


 
I'm afraid but _correre di_ is not correct, in any context. There's no way to compose a sentence with _correre di+infinitive_. Where did you find it?

_Qui non è permesso correre e giocare._


----------



## slsande

OK. I realize my mistake. It should be correre a not correre di.

Again, I have the same questions, but let me reword the sentence. "È meglio non correre a giocare."

The url where I found this information is here:

http://www.learn-to-speaker.com/italian/italian50.htm

As you can see, there is not much explanation, but this is simply one resource I was using out of a group. Another verb that seemed very odd is venire. Most of the rest I can see using in this case.

Thanks for the clarification.

Shane.


----------



## Blackman

Your site lists _correre_ amongst verbs requiring _a,_ though.....


----------

